# Round tripping with Portrait Professional



## jjlad (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure what's up with the site but I've tried to post this twice and after doing so it just disappears and doesn't show up in the posts. Trying again.

I posted the following message on a Forum over at Portrait Professional, but I think it is thinly read so thought I'd ask here as well.
*Lightroom integration*​I'm a newbie with Studio Pro. Took me 3 days to get it to upgrade and install correctly so had lots of problems.
Finally got it going and can take photos into it directly from Lightroom but after editing and saving ...the edited photos don't show up in Lightroom the way they do if edited in Photoshop or other plugins. Instead I have to start the import dialog, find them in the catalog and import them. After importing they no longer have their original Exif and won't sort or otherwise organize in the normal fashion. They end up at the very end of the film strip or grid so to even get them next to the original to compare, all the 'pairs' need to be uniquely flagged then the whole shoot has to be filtered on those flags. Really ...as much time spent on all that ...as it takes to edit them, and if those flags need to be used for other things the images have to all go into a collection for later reference or else all that time will be necessary to pair them up again. 

Is there a setup step I may have missed?​​​Seems odd that it would be that cumbersome but perhaps I missed something. It works quickly. I have about 100 shots from an event that had many attractive ladies showing the effects of our harsh winter and being cooped up indoors etc. They were 'event' shots but since many will crop for somewhat decent portrait layouts I thought I'd do that and post them for them. Takes awhile to do the edits in LR. ...probably 4 minutes each on average. PP took less than a minute on this one and below it is what took about 4 minutes, 50 brush strokes and some slider manipulation in LR.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If the post edit workflow can't be improved I think I'll just ask for a refund and improve my LR brushes and presets and stick with it. Way too cumbersome the way it seems to be working now, although the results are certainly as good as what I got and better and the edit time is nothing.

If anyone knows what I'm doing wrong in the post edit process I'm all ears!

Thanks,
jj


----------



## DaveS (Mar 31, 2014)

When you send the photos to PP, you are doing an edit in from Lightroom.   When you do so, are you selecting edit original, or edit a copy?     Then from PP, when you save, do you do a save, or a save as?

In order for the photo to make it back in to lightroom directly, you really want to be picking edit in and picking edit a copy, or edit a copy with lightroom adjustments (this will create a new file that lightroom knows about).   Then when coming back from PP, just do a save.  Then you should see the results beside the original.    

 If you do a save as, then lightroom doesn't know about the new file that's been created from PP.       

So, do an edit it as a copy (or a copy with lightroom adjustments) and just save the results back to the file that lightroom creates before sending it to PP.    (You don't want to do an edit original, and a save, or you will lose the original version of the file before sending it to PP).


----------



## gonzalez (Apr 1, 2014)

An easier way to work with Lightroom is to check the "Auto plug-in mode" in your Portrait Pro Settings, so you don't have to manually re-import your images. Simply click on "Return from Plug-in mode" button when you finished editing with PP and any changes will be saved in your catalog.


----------



## jjlad (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks gonzales. I had submitted a support ticket and they told me that so I did get it going exactly that way.
To me ...that should be automatic if you launch the program from another program.
Now with that option checked ...even if I send an image there from Irfanview ...it round trips, so it works fine once set up.


----------

